# fish addiction?



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

*do you feel you may have a slight addiction to this hobby?lol*​
yes5098.04%no11.96%


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

do you feel like you may have a slight addiction to this hobby?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes. Just yesterday my grandaughter and I were looking at the fish in Walmart. I don't need any more fish but I bought some guppies :roll: . I think it's hereditary. My mother had guppies when I was a kid and she ended up with them in almost everything in the house that would hold water. They even made the 8 hr trip to my grandmothers house with us for summer vacation and Christmas break.


----------



## jdgambler111 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow so far 5 out of five .I posted this just to see if we could all get a good laugh so far so good thanks for all the quick replys.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

....The first step is admitting you have an addiction. :wink: 
Of course the second step is you have to want to be "cured"! :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, I spend about 50% of my free time on fish-related activities. People do avoid the topic when I am present, LOL.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

NO!!! I donâ€™t have a problemâ€¦

Iâ€™m not hurting anyone but myselfâ€¦.

I can quit anytime I want toâ€¦.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

My only problem is I dont have room for *MORE* tanks!!!! muahahahahaha!! :lol:


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

jdgambler111 said:


> do you feel like you may have a slight addiction to this hobby?


I actually almost answered no because I think the word "slight" is wrong... I have a "severe" addiction to this hobby!!!

Oh and I agree that the real problem is not having more space for tanks.


----------



## onepiece (Sep 12, 2008)

My problem is the spending...


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im broke...but I still want more fish and tanks. 

...I refuse to admit that I have a problem...

...See? nothing to be fixed...Right? 8)


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Everytime my wife re-aranges the living room the first thing she says is "no, you cant put a new tank there!" pointing to the now vacant spot along the wall. Funny thing is I think the insanity is starting to rub off a bit , cuz she's absolutely in love with my little RD . Who knows , before long we may both end up equally addicted.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I sold an unused aquarium to a guy who wants to do saltwater.

Before he left I made him look at both of my cichlid tanks.  upstairs and downstairs

So yes, I think I have a problem.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

What do you mean both, you only have two???? I have one downstairs and 3 upstairs... OK, OK, I have 5 upstairs, but two are relatively small.. Oh and I am not counting the couple of 1 1/4 gallon Betta homes... They are so little, can't consider them....


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

CichlidWhisperer said:


> What do you mean both, you only have two???? ....





morningsky said:


> I sold an unused aquarium to a guy who wants to do saltwater ....


what I'm more confused about is what in the heck he's doin selling a perfectly good fish tank :-? ... I have close to a dozen tanks in storage that just have absolutely no where to go, yet I cringe at the thought of selling them :lol: and every time i go out of town I frantically search craigslist in hopes of finding and bringing home another one... heck, i even search craigslist locally at least 3 times a day

me... Ya, i got a problem... no one will even ask me a question about fish anymore because it will turn into a conversation at least an hour long


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

> CichlidWhisperer wrote:
> What do you mean both, you only have two???? ....


I have three aquariums, 2 upstairs ---but one is in my bedroom. I didn't think my husband would the idea of a strange man in our bedroom :lol: , but I was thinking about showing him anyway 



> what I'm more confused about is what in the heck he's doin selling a perfectly good fish tank


I sold one big aquarium (150 tall)so I can get more small aquariums. :thumb:


----------



## nickinsmokerise (Jun 22, 2008)

yeah, people gather around when i talk about the breeding circle dance, stripping a holding female etc. Common questions are how many tanks, how many fish etc.
So now i have to admit somewhere in the conversation that I do know it's a sickness (cichness)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Nope, no addiction here :wink: . While I'm in work, I think about getting home and relaxing in front of the tank watchin my new guys :fish: (C. mooris, O. Lithobates, and A. baenschi's). Then I get the shakes and say, "I'm gonna clean the tank," and then my wife says  "AGAIN!"

Nope, no problem here :roll:


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow! 33/33 said yes! I got into the hobby in October (silly me--I bought a 5 gallon!). 3 weeks later, I bought a 25 gallon. Then I bought a 40 gallon.... And I'll be purchasing a 105G in about 6 months.

Slightly addicted...

I usually study at home, but lately I'm not getting much studying done. Too much time in front of the tanks!!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

There is no such thing as slightly addicted. This hobby is worse than crack :lol: .


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

Joels fish said:


> There is no such thing as slightly addicted. This hobby is worse than crack :lol: .


lol very true


----------

